# Finally..a pic or 2 of Seda :)



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Seda has been with us for one week now It's been an amazing time! She has transitioned from her birth home to her forever home like a little champ.

Capturing our baby girl in photos has been quite a challenge.... I managed a couple where her adorable face is actually distinguishable..hahaha! Any tips on photographing black Hav would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww she's precious! I think you did a good job of taking pics! She looks like she has a silky coat.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful. Her name is perfect for her. Her coat looks amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw what a sweet little cutie pie!!!....
Black dogs can be tricky to photograph. I think outside in natural daylight may be your best bet.( but not in direct sun) When I photograph whimsy inside, I try to get her near the window with natural light coming in. Looking forward to seeing her grow!


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

She looks just like my Enzo! She is so adoreable!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

She is beautiful! Just want to run my fingers through her coat.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Renee is right - the pictures look great and she looks like she is going to be a really sweet Hav. BTW, I have to take lots of pictures to get a good one.:frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hartnurse said:


> Seda has been with us for one week now It's been an amazing time! She has transitioned from her birth home to her forever home like a little champ.
> 
> Capturing our baby girl in photos has been quite a challenge.... I managed a couple where her adorable face is actually distinguishable..hahaha! Any tips on photographing black Hav would be greatly appreciated!!!!


She's adorable!

Yes, I can help with the photography part. If you get in close enough to mostly fill the frame with her face, the auto exposure in your camera will probably get it right. If you want to take a photo from father back, you will probably need to set the exposure lighter than the camera "thinks" (because it will be trying to average all the tones in a scene, and the small black puppy won't be a big part of that "average". If you have a camera where you can manually set aperture and shutter speed, this is easy. (decrease shutter speed or increase aperture (lower number).

If you've got a point and shoot that doesn't allow for manual adjustments, you're still not out of luck... most of these cameras have "creative settings". Try the different settings and see if you find one that works well.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh she's beautiful! My guy, Kirby looks quite a bit like Seda ~

The best help I can give about getting good photos of your girl is to choose a word....Like I chose "pretty soon" whenever we were going to do something fun. I would say "Pretty soon we are going for a walk" or "Pretty soon Dad is coming home" etc...(and of course it was the truth...we WERE going for a walk and Dad WAS coming home).Now, whenever I start a sentence with "pretty soon" Kirby's ears shoot up and I have been able to get the most darling shots of him looking straight at me with that happy face. Of course, I still haven't figured out how to post them here but will eventually....

Enjoy your lovely Seda!

Reenie


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Great shots of an adorable little girl.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful little girl. Makes me want a third one!


----------



## eso (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwww! More pictures, please : )


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Adorable! Congrats! Maybe some kind of colored backdrop so she would stick out...I have a new black dog (tibetan terrier) so I will be working on this too!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

hartnurse said:


> Seda has been with us for one week now It's been an amazing time! She has transitioned from her birth home to her forever home like a little champ.
> 
> Capturing our baby girl in photos has been quite a challenge.... I managed a couple where her adorable face is actually distinguishable..hahaha! Any tips on photographing black Hav would be greatly appreciated!!!!


 Seda is so beautiful! I find videos a lot easier than photos. I need to read my manual about shutter speed I cant take picture of them while moving.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love that precious little face - how beautiful! I think you did a great job.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Awe...Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments regarding my little Seda 
She is VERY soft/silky! The breeder did say that she falls in the category of "Silky" Havanese. I really hope Seda's coat retains its texture.
I appreciate the advise on photo shoots...hahhaha! I expect we will get better at it as time goes on.
She is such a joy! She sleeps well in her crate at night and doesn't fuss too much about being in her pen during the day.
As for the whole potty training thing.....well, lets just say that I am really grateful for the threads on this site addressing the issues..lol! She just turned 12 weeks so I know we still have a long road ahead. We are doing paper training as our work schedules may result in occasional lengthy periods of time (> 3hrs) when Seda will be home alone in her x-pen.

Question: Seda has her meals in the pen. She has her 2 piddle pads in there as well and an attached wire crate with her bed and toys. Should we be keeping an eye on her while she's in the pen after meals to catch her using or not using the pad for praise/correction.? It seems awkward that we would stand by the pen for however long it takes for her to go :/ Plus, if she sees us standing over the pen, she anticipates coming out and puts all her energy into getting our attention to come out. When we simply leave her there after meals and go about our business, we'll come back to find she has used the pad to pee, but left her poop in whatever tiny space she can find away from the pad! Would love suggestions! 
I've attached a few photos of our current set-up. BTW, She has decided to use one of the pads as a bed


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

hartnurse said:


> Awe...Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments regarding my little Seda
> She is VERY soft/silky! The breeder did say that she falls in the category of "Silky" Havanese. I really hope Seda's coat retains its texture.
> I appreciate the advise on photo shoots...hahhaha! I expect we will get better at it as time goes on.
> She is such a joy! She sleeps well in her crate at night and doesn't fuss too much about being in her pen during the day.
> ...


You set up looks amazing but maybe too much room for her re the housetraining issue. I think I would reduce the space and consequently her choices for the potty training. I might also feed her out of the xpen and then put her in or take her outside about 1/2 hour after she eats. Good luck. She reminds me of Sasha as a puppy. Quite a cutie.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Beware it wont be long before she jumps on top of the crate and escapes!
Maybe the crate inside the x pin Zoey was jumping that high at 11 weeks old.
Maddie climbs out of the x pin


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

She's beautiful... I just love the puppy profile. Too funny about the pee pad as a bed. Coach stretched out on his yesterday when I brought him home.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I think that keeping an eye on her while she is in the expen is key for the training. You need to catch her in the act as many times as possible so you can praise her or move her to the correct spot. That's the way she is going to learn where to go and where not. She is so pretty. Good luck.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Great advise Teresita! Her pen is somewhat tucked in a corner of the family room, so I will find a way for myself to be "stationed" in a way to best be able to watch her. It does make sense!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Seda is so pretty, she could only be a girl! House training Havs can be a bit of a pain! Sometimes what works for one is no good for another,it's a trial and error, but you will get there in the end,although it may take a long time, just remember you are not the only one,just look at all the threads on here about it!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awww! What a sweetie!


----------

